# Anyone get an egg like this?



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone every get a petite size egg from RIR?






Yesterday I found this little brown egg in one of the nest boxes[middle egg].  The white egg is an amazon parrots egg just for size and the right most egg is standard size I've been getting from my RIRs and Buffy.  

What the heck??

I feel cheated!  lol


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

that's called a fart egg-it "went through" without developing properly-it happens every now and again-they're kind of funny

tha's funny I typed f   a  r  t  and it wouldn't accept it and turned it into "wind" but you can go over to BYC and read about 'em


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

cmom said:
			
		

> They are called fart eggs.
> 
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/aliedaw1/IMG_0463-1.jpg http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee237/aliedaw1/IMG_0464-1.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, it's a wind egg. I get one every so often and the girls just love to see them. The last one is on the counter in a small container because they didn't want me to use it.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for the information!! I'll have to tell hubby - he's real proud of his wind  lol


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 7, 2009)

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the information!! I'll have to tell hubby - he's real proud of his wind  lol


----------

